# Teacher stuns noisy pupils into silence by threatening them with spoilers



## Gael (Mar 25, 2014)

An innovative maths tutor at a school in Belgium has found a unique alternative to traditional classroom discipline methods

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/game-thrones-season-4-spoilers-3274056#ixzz2wxeWUaEP


----------



## That Guy (Mar 25, 2014)

Definitely a candidate for Teacher of the Year.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 25, 2014)

Smart teacher !


----------



## Gael (Mar 25, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Smart teacher !


 Very creative approach I thought.


----------



## Gael (Mar 25, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Definitely a candidate for Teacher of the Year.



:dito:


----------

